# Spanische Dialer-Betrüger gefasst: 35 Millionen Euro Schaden



## sascha (23 Juni 2004)

*Spanische Dialer-Betrüger gefasst: 35 Millionen Euro Schaden*

Die spanischen Behörden haben fünf mutmaßliche Betrüger festgenommen, die mit Dialern bis zu 35 Millionen Euro Schaden angerichtet haben sollen. Etwa 45.000 Nutzer waren betroffen, berichtete die Polizei in Madrid heute. In Deutschland dauern die Ermittlungen wegen Betrugsverdacht gegen das Dialer-Unternehmen Interfun derweil noch an. 

Ausgelöst worden waren die spanischen Ermittlungen vor rund einem Jahr durch den Tipp eines Geschädigten, der auf seiner Telefonrechnungen rund 1300 Gebühren für Anwahlen zu einer Mehrwertdienstnummer gefunden hatte. Spanischen Medienberichten zufolge nahm die Polizei daraufhin ein Unternehmen mit Sitz in Madrid und Pontevedra ins Visier. Auf einer Pressekonferenz in Madrid gaben die Behörden dann heute die Festnahme von vier Männern und einer Frau im Alter zwischen 30 und 36 Jahren bekannt. Sie sollen dafür verantwortlich sein, dass rund 45.000 Internetsurfer um jeweils bis zu 3000 Euro geschädigt wurden. Verwendet wurden dabei offenbar Dialer, die sich bei den Betroffenen bei jeder Internetsession über hochtarifierte Mehrwertdienstenummern einwählten. Die Polizeiaktion habe geradezu „historische Dimensionen“, hieß es in spanischen Medien, vor allem angesichts des enormen Schadens, der durch die Betrügereien angerichtet wurde. 

*Deutschland: Ermittlungen zu Interfun gehen weiter*

Eine ähnliche Polizeiaktion wegen Betrugsverdachts mit Dialern hatte es in Deutschland im September 2003 gegeben. Damals waren in fünf Bundesländern 18 Wohnungen und Geschäftsräume durchsucht worden. Ziel war dabei das hessische Dialer-Unternehmen Interfun GmbH. Die Firma stand und steht im Verdacht, teure 0190-Dialer hinter vermeintlichen Grußkarten im Internet versteckt zu haben. Sobald ein argloser Nutzer diese anklickte, installierte sich das Wählprogramm und verursachte in der Folge hohe Telefonkosten, hieß es. Der angerichtete Schaden wurde damals zunächst auf „nur“ 37.000 Euro geschätzt. Aktuellere Zahlen liegen bis jetzt nicht vor. Der Geschäftsführer saß mehrere Monate in Untersuchungshaft, befindet sich mittlerweile aber wieder auf freiem Fuß. Die Ermittlungen selbst sind in diesem Fall noch nicht abgeschlossen. „Insbesondere stehen die Ergebnisse von Rechnerauswertungen, mit denen das Hessische Landeskriminalamt beauftragt ist, noch aus“, erklärte heute Michael Geidies, stellvertretender Pressesprecher der Staatsanwaltschaft in Kassel gegenüber Dialerschutz.de. Wann die Staatsanwaltschaft ihre Abschlussverfügung trifft, ist daher noch unklar. 

cu,

Sascha

http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Aktuelles/aktuelles.html


----------



## galdikas (25 Juni 2004)

*Re: Spanische Dialer-Betrüger gefasst: 35 Millionen Euro Sch*



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> *Spanische Dialer-Betrüger gefasst: 35 Millionen Euro Schaden*
> 
> Die spanischen Behörden haben fünf mutmaßliche Betrüger festgenommen, die mit Dialern bis zu 35 Millionen Euro Schaden angerichtet haben sollen.



*Der Sturz des "Dialerkönigs"*  A.S. 

[ ........... Portraitfoto von A. S.   ..............] 

*A... S.....* nació el 8 de enero de 1969 en Barcelona. En la Universidad de Miami se licenció como Ingeniero superior de Telecomunicaciones en la especialidad Telemática, donde también realizó un Máster en Marketing y comercio. Su asistencia como alumno en innumerables cursos y seminarios sobre técnicas de venta y de negociación, lenguajes de programación Basic, C++, DBase, redes Novell, comunicaciones Frame Relay, RDSI, ATM, x.25 y VSAT, entre otros, le han acreditado como profesor en diversas universidades, institutos de marketing y masters de toda España. 

[ _ A. S., geboren am 8.Januar 1969 in Barcelona. An der Universität von Miami ließ er sich zum Telekommunikations-Ingenieur ausbilden, Fachrichtung Telematik. Er erwarb auch einen Master-Abschluß in Marketing und (Betriebs-)Wirtschaft. Durch seine Teilnahme an unzähligen Kurse und Seminare über Verkaufs- und Verhandlungstechniken, über Programmiersprachen Basic, C++, DBase, Novell-Netze, Frame Relay, RDSI, ATM, x.25 und VSAT usw. wurde er zum Professor an verschiedenen Universitäten, Marketing- und Masters-Instituten in ganz Spanien._ ]

Hasta su incorporación en Ya.com Internet Factory (YIF), Axel Serena ha liderado como Director General y CEO la agencia europea de venta de publicidad en Internet Ad pepper media y Area IP. Además, ha sido socio fundador y Director de Operaciones del Grupo Intercom, Director Comercial para España y Latinoamérica de Online Store, Director Comercial de Hispanet, Product Manager Internet de Servicom y Director de la División de Redes y Comunicaciones de Santa Barbara. 

[ _Nach seinem Einstieg bei Ya.com Internet Factory leitete A.S. als Generaldirektor und Geschäftsführer die europäische Agentur der Internet-Werbungs-Verkaufsunternehmen Ad pepper media und AREA IP. Darüberhinaus war er Gründungsgesellschafter und Leiter der Grupo Intercom, Handelsdirektor für Spanien und Lateiamerika von Online Store, Handelsdirektor bei Hispanet, Internet Product-Manager bei Serviccom und Bereichsleiter von Redes y Comunicaciones in Santa Barbara._ ]

Su experiencia en Internet, más que consolidada por su trayectoria en tantas y diversas empresas de varios países y mercados, ha sido clave para la creación del plan de negocio, fundación y desarrollo de numerosas empresas relacionadas con Internet como Net Control, Hispanet, Grupo Intercom, Andornet, Area IP, Negocios en la Red y Ad ppepper media Spain.

[ _Seine Erfahrung im Internet, mehr als bekräftigt durch seine Karriere in zahlreichen verschiedenen Unternehmen unterschiedlicher Länder und Märkte, war der Schlüssel für die Planung, Gründung und Durchführung zahlreicher Internet-Unternehmen wie Net Control, Hispanet, Grupo Intercom, Andornet, Area IP, Negocios en la Red und Ad pepper media Spain._ ]

La Voz de Galizia Hintergrundsbericht zum "Dialerkönig".

http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/se_tecnologia/noticia.jsp?CAT=39072&TEXTO=2796894
La Guardia Civil mantiene que los cinco arrestados, para llevar a cabo el fraude, se valieron de un servidor de Internet que tenían en Vigo y donde se alojaban las citadas webs, aunque otras estaban ubicadas en Suiza, precisó el subdelegado del Gobierno en Pontevedra. 

[ _Die Guardia Civil teilte mit, daß die fünf Verhafteten sich zur Begehung des Betrugs eines Servers in Vigo bedienten, auf dem die genannten Webseiten lagen, obgleich sich auch andere in der Schweiz befanden, erläuterte der Behörden-Vertreter in Pontevedra_ ].

gal.


----------



## dotshead (25 Juni 2004)

galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> [ ........... Portraitfoto von A. S. ..............]



Sagen Fotos etwas über Menschen aus? Was soll so ein Mist?


----------



## technofreak (25 Juni 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> galdikas schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ausnahmsweise sind wir da einer Meinung, der Herr hält es aber  nicht für nötig sich an NUBs 
zu halten, sondern lotet ständig die Dehnbarkeit der NUBs aus  :evil: 

hier sogar noch etwas heftiger 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=62997&highlight=#62997


tf


----------

